# New Bersa gun owner and new to the forum...



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys... Just found this forum. I'm a new Bersa owner. Just purchased my Bersa 380 thunder 3 weeks ago. This has been a really fun gun to own thus far. I have around 200 rounds through it and only a few hiccups. I had a couple of jams early during my first 2 or 3 clips... after that, all is well. Was looking for a CC gun and ended up with the Bersa. This gun fits my hand very well and is easy to conceal. The cost is very reasonable for a 1st CC gun. Surprisingly the gun shoots very accurate at 10-15 yds. I also own a Ruger 22 target pistol. This little Bersa has me wanting a larger Target gun.... I'm now thinking about getting a 9mm and a 40. 
Great little gun for the money!!

Dave


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Maybe if you used a magazine instead of a clip....

You might consider the Bersa Thunder 22 for practice and save some money.


----------



## mustang652 (May 2, 2010)

Welcome from another newbie to this forum. The BT380 is a good place to start a collection of Bersas and you'll find that the larger caliber Bersas to be excellent guns. Oh, BTW, I've been guilty a couple of times over the past 45 years of referring to a magazine as a clip.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

mustang652 said:


> Welcome from another newbie to this forum. The BT380 is a good place to start a collection of Bersas and you'll find that the larger caliber Bersas to be excellent guns. Oh, BTW, I've been guilty a couple of times over the past 45 years of referring to a magazine as a clip.


Thanks for the welcome and being kind. Yes, I've seen a few of the larger caliber Bersas, they are nice guns. I plan on adding several guns to my collection. Also plan on selling a few. Clip/Magazine..I've been known to call a magazine a clip many times... Not sure why, maybe it's been from being around other people that call a magazine a clip... Yes, I know the difference.... I really liked the Glock 19 gen4 I looked at the other day... Not enough to buy it though.


----------



## mustang652 (May 2, 2010)

First and foremost, I'm not a Glock basher, lot of people carry and love them but before you make a final decision on the Glock, try the Bersa 9UC. Recently went to a local range with a friend who is a retired Marine who is in my age group, the older than dirt group. He has four Glocks, two 40's and two 9mm and one of those is a Gen 4. On a couple of occasions I mentioned the all metal, alloy & steel, 9UC I carry and the performance using FP+P 147gr JHPs. As we started to leave the range he ask to fire mine. After he fired it, I wasn't sure I was going to get it back. He just simply said, "I want it", "where do I get one. Found one for him late that afternoon at the Base Exchange, called him and he was there when they opened the next morning. He's also going to make a good part time Bersa 9UC salesman.


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

I have tried to find the Bersa 9UC... Shops around here are selling out of guns. Not much to choose from.



mustang652 said:


> First and foremost, I'm not a Glock basher, lot of people carry and love them but before you make a final decision on the Glock, try the Bersa 9UC. Recently went to a local range with a friend who is a retired Marine who is in my age group, the older than dirt group. He has four Glocks, two 40's and two 9mm and one of those is a Gen 4. On a couple of occasions I mentioned the all metal, alloy & steel, 9UC I carry and the performance using FP+P 147gr JHPs. As we started to leave the range he ask to fire mine. After he fired it, I wasn't sure I was going to get it back. He just simply said, "I want it", "where do I get one. Found one for him late that afternoon at the Base Exchange, called him and he was there when they opened the next morning. He's also going to make a good part time Bersa 9UC salesman.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad you like your Bersa! Welcome.:smt1099


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to Here! I'm not a Bersa owner but am interested in real world shooting experiences. Let us know about your range days with the new gun. I noticed you had a few failures early on. Did the gun smooth out? Have you been back to the range? 
I have American and European weapons and love them all. The boys from Brazil don't seem able to maintain quality control. Hope the Argentines have worked out their stuff.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from Florida... I am hoping to pick one up today at my local gun show...


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

The Argentines seem to have it worked out fine picked up my UC Pro 40 cal last Friday and put 100 rounds of PMC and WWB through it not even close to a hiccup...was hungry and just kept feeding it


----------



## jscottjr (Jul 30, 2013)

mustang652 said:


> First and foremost, I'm not a Glock basher, lot of people carry and love them but before you make a final decision on the Glock, try the Bersa 9UC. Recently went to a local range with a friend who is a retired Marine who is in my age group, the older than dirt group. He has four Glocks, two 40's and two 9mm and one of those is a Gen 4. On a couple of occasions I mentioned the all metal, alloy & steel, 9UC I carry and the performance using FP+P 147gr JHPs. As we started to leave the range he ask to fire mine. After he fired it, I wasn't sure I was going to get it back. He just simply said, "I want it", "where do I get one. Found one for him late that afternoon at the Base Exchange, called him and he was there when they opened the next morning. He's also going to make a good part time Bersa 9UC salesman.


My dad is a Glock guy. First time he shot my BP9CC he looked at me and just mouthed "what a trigger". The BP9CC is the most comfortable pistol I have ever shot.


----------

